# Norwegen macht Grenzen dicht, Messen abgesagt, was noch?!



## MikeHawk (13. März 2020)

Verdammt...was passiert nun mit dem Norwegen Urlaub im August...

In wie fern müssen sich Reiseveranstalter und Ferienhausvermieter an Rückerstattungen halten - Weiss da jemand mehr?


----------



## Fruehling (13. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Verdammt...was passiert nun mit dem Norwegen Urlaub im August...
> 
> In wie fern müssen sich Reiseveranstalter und Ferienhausvermieter an Rückerstattungen halten - Weiss da jemand mehr?



Was man hört, ist, daß die Anbieter von Pauschalreisen haften, der Individualtourist allerdings in den meisten Fällen leer ausgeht. Das Zünglein an der Waage könnten bei Individualreisen allerdings evtl. Reisewarnungen des Auswärtigen Amtes sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Verdammt...was passiert nun mit dem Norwegen Urlaub im August...
> 
> In wie fern müssen sich Reiseveranstalter und Ferienhausvermieter an Rückerstattungen halten - Weiss da jemand mehr?



Hallo,

nun bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit. Beibt also die Hoffnung. Mein Slowenienurlaub Ende Mai/Anfang Juni, nun da bin ich auch skeptisch. Falls der nicht hinhaut, gehe ich halt im September und wenn das auch nicht klappt, geht die Welt auch nicht unter, aber schade wäre es schon.
Zu den Rückerstattungen hat ja Frühling schon etwas geschrieben, dies ist auch mein Kenntnisstand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2020)

Soeben hat sich netterweise Sabine Teltow von Sportreisen Teltow die Zeit genommen, kurz mit mir zu telefonieren. Da stehen logischerweise die Telefone nicht still. Der Sachverhalt dürfte bei anderen Anbietern ähnlich sein, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen derzeit noch sehr schwammig ist: 
Reisende, die bis Ende März ihre Reise gebucht und gezahlt haben, werden entweder umgebucht oder erhalten - sofern die Partner mitspielen - ihre Kosten erstattet. Das wird derzeit geklärt. Ob es einen Rechtsanspruch auf Rückerstattung gibt, konnte Sabine noch nicht verbindlich sagen, das lassen die gerade anwaltlich prüfen. Sie betonte: "Wir werden alles Mögliche tun, um die Unannehmlichkeiten für unsere Kunden so gering wie möglich zu halten."
Für Reisen nach dem von Norwegen verhängten Einreisestopp wird entschieden, sobald weitere Informationen vorliegen. Ein über die AGB und Reiserücktrittversicherung hinaus gehendes Recht auf ersatzpflichtige Stornierung besteht in diesem Fall aber wohl nicht. 

Ich fühle mit den Reisenden, aber auch mit den Veranstaltern. Das ist für die der Super-Gau ...


----------



## phirania (13. März 2020)

Bleibe im Lande und ernähre dich redlich.....


----------



## Thomas. (13. März 2020)

habe auch schon Urlaub gebucht zwar erst im Juli, aber Urlaub oder ob wann welche Angel Gerätschaften zu haben sind, sind mir zZ. ziemlich Latte selbst wenn der Urlaub ausfallen würde und ich die Kohle nicht wieder bekommen sollte. Ich habe Kinder, Enkel, eine riesige Verwandtschaft also ich mache mir ganz andere Gedanken, zu mal hier und heute auch schon die Gerüchte von angeblich drei infizierten im Dorf die runde macht.
unsere Waschmaschine gibt gerade den Geist auf, gerade mit der Firma Telefoniert die in der Garantiezeit dafür zuständig ist, kurz und knapp, sie schicken wegen Corona keine Monteure raus. Ich habe vollstes Verständnis.
wir haben hier drei größere Firmen, bei zwei haben sich heute viel Krankgemeldet(leichte Panik), eine davon hat in mache Abteilungen die restlichen nach hause geschickt weil zu wenig Leute.
wer sich jetzt Gedanken um seinen Urlaub macht, was soll ich dazu sagen


PS. was zur zeit Welt weit wegen dem Virus abgeht, so Ungefär stelle ich mir den Anfang von einem leisen unblutigen Krieg vor,  und hoffe das ich übertreibe.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Bleibe im Lande und ernähre dich redlich.....


Reichlich, es muss reichlich heissen. 

Wirklich bitter wird es für die ganzen kleinen Camps, Pächter und Betreiber. Für jene, die eh jedes Jahr auf der letzten Rille herumkurven. Da wird es wohl ein echtes vor und nach dem Virus geben!


----------



## Thomas. (13. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wirklich bitter wird es für die ganzen kleinen Camps, Pächter und Betreiber. Für jene, die eh jedes Jahr auf der letzten Rille herumkurven. Da wird es wohl ein echtes vor und nach dem Virus geben!



wenn ich als Pächter oder Betreiber sehe das jedes Jahr nix bei rumkommt, hätte ich mir vielleicht schon vorher sorgen machen sollen und nicht erst jetzt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. März 2020)

Bei uns in Bayern sind ab Montag sämtliche Schulen bis vorläufig nach den Osterferien geschlossen worden. Es wurden in Krankenhäusern, Gefängnissen sowie Alten- und Pflegeheimen große Einschränkungen im Besucherverkehr erlassen. Gastronomie- und Hotelleriebetriebe werden/sind geschlossen. 

Bundesligaspiele finden ohne Zuschauer statt und Frühlingsfeste werden/wurden abgesagt. Eines Tages wird vielleicht auch das Internet betroffen sein, evtl. kann es langsamer werden?! 

Immer mehr öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel werden in der Benutzung eingeschränkt und an den Grenzen gibt es langwierige medizinische Kontrollen bzw. Einreiseverbote. 
Das Virus wird sich trotz aller Maßnahmen weiter ausbreiten und sämtliche Einschränkungen werden sich noch stark verschärfen! 

Eine Weltwirtschaftskrise haben wir ja schon,.... 


Ich mache dieses Jahr Urlaub an meinen Vereins- und unseren Verbandsgewässern....


----------



## Andal (13. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich als Pächter oder Betreiber sehe das jedes Jahr nix bei rumkommt, hätte ich mir vielleicht schon vorher sorgen machen sollen und nicht erst jetzt.


Hört ein Schiffbrüchiger auf zu schwimmen, weil es nach den Regeln der Vernunft eh keinen Sinn macht, weiter zu paddeln?


----------



## Thomas. (13. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hört ein Schiffbrüchiger auf zu schwimmen, weil es nach den Regeln der Vernunft eh keinen Sinn macht, weiter zu paddeln?


sicherlich nicht, aber der hat auch keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> sicherlich nicht, aber der hat auch keine andere Wahl.


Die haben die Kleinen auch nicht. Also werden sie strampeln, bis das Licht ausgeht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. März 2020)

Trollingmasters Bornholm ist ebenfalls abgesagt


----------



## Nuesse (13. März 2020)

Darf man noch zum Heringsangeln ?


----------



## Andal (13. März 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Darf man noch zum Heringsangeln ?


Nur wenn die Heringe freiwillig einen Mindestabstand von einem Meter zueinander einhalten!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. März 2020)

In Kiel kanns unten und oben eng werden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. März 2020)

Skurril um was man sich hier Sorgen macht...


----------



## Lary (13. März 2020)

Was wird mit schon bezahlten Flüge bei Norwegian? Hat da jemand schon was gehört?


----------



## Andal (13. März 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Skurril um was man sich hier Sorgen macht...





Lary schrieb:


> Was wird mit schon bezahlten Flüge bei Norwegian? Hat da jemand schon was gehört?


Zum Beispiel um sauer verdientes Geld, das man im Voraus bezahlt hat. Sehr berechtigte Fragen!


----------



## Floma (13. März 2020)

Tschernobyl habe ich als 5-jähriger mitgemacht. An die allgemeine Verunsicherung und Hilflosigkeit kann ich mich gut erinnern, das hat sich eingebrannt. Selbes nehme ich momentan wieder wahr, auch bei mir selber. Finanziell werden wir sicher alle was einstecken müssen, ... wenn ich da nur an mein Aktiendepot denke. 

Es gibt wichtigeres. Wie stehen die Chancen, dass die Zander-Schonzeit Corona-bedingt ausgesetzt wird


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. März 2020)

Wir haben eben von Feriepartner eine Infomail betreffend unseres Aprilurlaubes in DK erhalten: Grenzschließung läuft unter höherer Gewalt und wir können dieses oder nächstes Jahr den Trip neu ansetzen.


----------



## Ladi74 (13. März 2020)

Bis zu eueren Urlauben ist ja noch massig Zeit. 
Meine Norge-Tour startet Ostern, bis dahin hat sich die Lage hoffentlich beruhigt.
Ewig können die die Grenzen auch nicht dicht machen, dazu sind wir zu sehr globalisiert.
Für die die jetzt auf den Fähren sitzen und nicht nach Norge reindürfen, ist es echt bitter.


----------



## Flatfischer (13. März 2020)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Meine Norge-Tour startet Ostern, bis dahin hat sich die Lage hoffentlich beruhigt.



Ostern 2021 mag das stimmen. In diesem Jahr ? Träum weiter.....


----------



## Ladi74 (13. März 2020)

@Flatfischer
Sei mal nicht so pessimistisch!
Schließlich sind wir Angler und die sind von Natur aus Optimisten!


----------



## bbfishing (13. März 2020)

Moin
Dänemark macht ab morgen 12.00 Uhr die Grenze dicht.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Salt (14. März 2020)

Demnächs wird wohl jeder betroffen sein, der die EU verlassen wollte und ob wir uns innerhalb der EU oder gar Deutschland noch frei bewegen können in den nächsten Wochen ist fraglich.

Zum Thema Absicherung kann ich berufsbedingt bisschen was beitragen.....

*Gebuchte Flüge* - erstattet wird idr nur dann, wenn der Flug von der Airline selber annulliert wird. Storniert bitte auf kein Fall eure Flüge selbst, es gibt dann nur Steuern & Gebühren zurück, nicht aber den gesamten Ticketpreis.
Das die Airlines die Flüge selbst canceln ist recht wahrscheinlich da leere Flugzeuge unwirtschaftlich sind und evtl eh keiner mehr reisen darf in den nächsten Wochen.

Die Frage, ob es dafür Entschädigungen nach EU Fluggastrecht gibt, wird sicher vor Gericht geklärt. Auch wenn die einschlägigen Inkassos schon damit um Kunden werben das auf jeden Fall ein Anspruch besteht....ich glaube das nicht, eine Entscheidung pro Passagier würde wohl die meisten europäischen Airlines direkt in die Insolvenz schicken.

*Reisenrücktrittsversicherungen* - greifen in den meisten Fällen nicht. Prüft eure Unterlagen ob sogenannte Pandemieschäden abgesichert sind....haben wohl leider die wenigsten. Jetzt noch eine passende Versicherung abzuschließen dürfte unmöglich sein....die Versicherer sind nicht dumm und streichen das grade wo es geht.

Mir hats grade nen Trip in den Oman zerhagelt....am 26. wäre takeoff gewesen


----------



## Flatfischer (14. März 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Mir hats grade nen Trip in den Oman zerhagelt....am 26. wäre takeoff gewesen



Marokko hat auch gerade die Flugverbindungen gekappt. Morgen wäre mein Abflug nach Casablanca gewesen; das wars mit der Reise . 

Aber besser so als in Marokko fest zu sitzen.

Flatfischer


----------



## Pentagon (20. März 2020)

Ich wollte eigentlich Anfang Mai nach Norwegen habe jetzt aber gehört, dass Norwegen mindestens bis Ende April die Grenzen geschlossen hält. 
Da frage ich mich, ob ich die Reise jetzt stornieren soll. Habt Ihr da mehr Informationen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. März 2020)

Nein, derzeit gibt es meines Wissen keine offizielle Ausdehnung der Grenzsperre (kann sich stündlich ändern). Persönlich gehe ich aber nicht davon aus, dass die Grenzen so schnell geöffnet werden. Das Virus wird uns noch einige Zeit in Atem halten. Solange es keine offizielle Sperre gibt, gelten die normalen Storno-Konditionen, da ja keine höhere Gewalt oder sowas im Spiel ist.


----------



## Pentagon (20. März 2020)

Ich glaube auch, dass die Grenzen dicht bleiben bis dieser Virus bekämpft ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein Wunder.


----------



## hitra2002 (27. März 2020)

Pentagon schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich Anfang Mai nach Norwegen habe jetzt aber gehört, dass Norwegen mindestens bis Ende April die Grenzen geschlossen hält.
> Da frage ich mich, ob ich die Reise jetzt stornieren soll. Habt Ihr da mehr Informationen?


*Ein großes Problem sehe für die Veranstalter nach Norwegen !
Wie lange können die durchhalten ?*
Kataloge ,Personal, Mieten, Werbung usw. müssen eingenommen und bezahlt werden !
Einnahmen an Vermittlungsgebühren fallen ab 12. März und noch früher aus.
Gelder an die Reisenden (Anzahlung+Restzahlung) müssen wieder ausgezahlt werden.
Angeboten werden alternativ auch Umbuchungen. Aber wer kann seinen (und die Mitreisenden) Urlaub in der Firma noch umbuchen.
Auch wir fragen uns zur Zeit ob wir die Restzahlung (2600,00 €) für unsere Reise (16. Mai)  noch leisten sollen oder einfach stornieren.
Es wird immer geschrieben das nach deutschen Recht: *Keine gebuchte Leistung erbracht - Geld zurück !
Aber In Falle einer Insolvenz des Veranstalter* ist unser gesamtes Geld weg und die Umbuchung auf ein späteren Zeitpunkt auch.
Und In die Insolvenz werden viele kleine Unternehmer auf sicher gehen.
Wenn die Pandemie bis Juni/Juli anhalten sollte (und das wird sie, sowie es aussieht) fehlen den RV fast ein halbes Jahr die Einnahmen.
Ich habe in meiner Arbeitszeit schon 2x eine Insolvenz erlebt. Die kamen total Überraschend.


----------



## ragbar (28. März 2020)

Ich würde stornieren,glaube nicht an Besserung in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. März 2020)

Die Ereigniskette wird doch vermutlich wie folgt aussehen: Ausgangssperren aufheben und Geschäftsleben im Inland wieder hochfahren, dann Krankheits-Statistiken im In- und Ausland beobachten, dann Grenzkontrollen lockern. Wann man Massentourismus wieder zulässt, steht in den Sternen. Ich persönlich gehe da eher von Ende des Jahres als von Juni aus. Ich fahre jedes Jahr zum Urlaub nach Italien. Dieses Jahr wird der Urlaub wohl in Deutschland stattfinden.


----------



## Pentagon (1. April 2020)

Da ich nicht glaube, dass die Grenzen nach Norwegen in kürze wieder öffnen, habe mir überlegt die Reise erst einmal nicht zu stornieren. Wenn der Reiseanbieter dann die Reise nicht wie geplant durchführen kann, muss er das Geld erstatten - richtig? Wenn ich storniere, fallen Stornogebühren an. Wie ich gelesen habe, bieten einige Reiseanbieter auch Ausweichtermine an. Aber was ist, wenn dieser Termin auch nicht stattfindet oder ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht verreisen kann? Gutschein für nächstes Jahr? Und dann ist der Reiseanbieter plötzlich Pleite - dann gibt es nichts mehr zurück. Wie denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. April 2020)

Pentagon schrieb:


> Da ich nicht glaube, dass die Grenzen nach Norwegen in kürze wieder öffnen, habe mir überlegt die Reise erst einmal nicht zu stornieren. Wenn der Reiseanbieter dann die Reise nicht wie geplant durchführen kann, muss er das Geld erstatten - richtig? Wenn ich storniere, fallen Stornogebühren an. Wie ich gelesen habe, bieten einige Reiseanbieter auch Ausweichtermine an. Aber was ist, wenn dieser Termin auch nicht stattfindet oder ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht verreisen kann? Gutschein für nächstes Jahr? Und dann ist der Reiseanbieter plötzlich Pleite - dann gibt es nichts mehr zurück. Wie denkt Ihr darüber?



Ich glaube, hier wird man viele Risiken beim Buchenden abladen. Siehe auch diese Diskussion hier: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/a...ahlung-a-036126d1-e0a5-41f1-88d8-7cbcf67a3336


----------



## bic zip (1. April 2020)

Pentagon schrieb:


> Da ich nicht glaube, dass die Grenzen nach Norwegen in kürze wieder öffnen, habe mir überlegt die Reise erst einmal nicht zu stornieren. Wenn der Reiseanbieter dann die Reise nicht wie geplant durchführen kann, muss er das Geld erstatten - richtig? Wenn ich storniere, fallen Stornogebühren an. Wie ich gelesen habe, bieten einige Reiseanbieter auch Ausweichtermine an. Aber was ist, wenn dieser Termin auch nicht stattfindet oder ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht verreisen kann? Gutschein für nächstes Jahr? Und dann ist der Reiseanbieter plötzlich Pleite - dann gibt es nichts mehr zurück. Wie denkt Ihr darüber?



Ob du was wiederbekommst hängt davon ab ob du individuell oder pauschal gebucht hast.


----------



## hitra2002 (2. April 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Ob du was wiederbekommst hängt davon ab ob du individuell oder pauschal gebucht hast.


Das spielt keine Rolle. Der Reiseveranstalter muss in diesen Fall laut deutchen Recht erstatten. Bei einer Pauschalreisen wird die Reise mit ein Sicherungsschein gedeckt.
Der soll im falle z.B. einer Insolvenz des Reiseveranstalters die Kosten des Reisenden sichern. Im letzten Fall bei THOMAS COOK hat man ja gesehen was so ein Schein wert ist. Wäre die Bundesregierung nicht eingesprungen hätten die Versicherten nur ein paar Euros bekommen.


----------



## hitra2002 (2. April 2020)

Pentagon schrieb:


> Da ich nicht glaube, dass die Grenzen nach Norwegen in kürze wieder öffnen, habe mir überlegt die Reise erst einmal nicht zu stornieren. Wenn der Reiseanbieter dann die Reise nicht wie geplant durchführen kann, muss er das Geld erstatten - richtig? Wenn ich storniere, fallen Stornogebühren an. Wie ich gelesen habe, bieten einige Reiseanbieter auch Ausweichtermine an. Aber was ist, wenn dieser Termin auch nicht stattfindet oder ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht verreisen kann? Gutschein für nächstes Jahr? Und dann ist der Reiseanbieter plötzlich Pleite - dann gibt es nichts mehr zurück. Wie denkt Ihr darüber?


Es kann, egal wie man es macht verkehrt sein.
Wir z.B werden die Reise storniern und nicht die Restzahlung leisten.
Viele kleine Reiseveranstalter werden diese Pandemie nicht überstehen.
Ob unser darunter ist wird die Zeit zeigen. Sollte er aber darunter sein, sind nur die Stornogebühren (700.- €) flöten, aber die Restzahlung von 3000.- € bleiben uns erhalten.
Es kann, egal wie man es macht verkehrt sein. Die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen.


----------



## crisis (3. April 2020)

Sehr interessant, nicht böse gemeint, diesen Thread 2,5 Wochen nach Start nochmal zu lesen. Keiner hat damals gedacht, wie schlimm das wird. Mal ganz ehrlich, in Deutschland stehen wir im internationalen Vergleich ziemlich gut da. In Hessen dürfen wir sogar noch zu zweit angeln gehen. Der Ire sagt ' could be worse'. Und so sollte man das jetzt sehen.


----------



## Ladi74 (7. April 2020)

Hab ich grade bei GMX im Live Ticker gelesen.



> [
> *Norwegen lockert Corona-Maßnahmen*
> *17:17 Uhr:* Nach einer Reihe anderer Länder in Europa wagt auch Norwegen eine erste *Lockerung seiner Corona-Maßnahmen*. Kindergärten werden in dem skandinavischen Land am 20. April wieder geöffnet, sieben Tage später sollen dann die ersten bis vierten Klassenstufen von Schulen folgen, wie Ministerpräsidentin Erna Solberg am Dienstag auf einer Pressekonferenz in Oslo sagte. Ziel sei es, *alle Schüler noch vor dem Sommer zurück in die Schulen* zu bringen, ergänzte Bildungsministerin Guri Melby.
> 
> ...


----------

